
Treatment with Hydroxychloroquine Cut Death Rate Significantly - collective-intl
https://www.henryford.com/news/2020/07/hydro-treatment-study
======
listenallyall
It's simply amazing how the American mainstream media has chosen to report on
hydrochloriquine as a bad, dangerous, potentially harmful drug prematurely,
before any real testing has been completed. The results in this particular
study may not hold up in wider testing, but they certainly might. How do these
media members plan to reverse course if in fact, hydrochloriquine becomes a
widely recommended treatment for Covid 19?

[https://www.msnbc.com/rachel-maddow-show/trump-s-rhetoric-
un...](https://www.msnbc.com/rachel-maddow-show/trump-s-rhetoric-untested-
medication-takes-dangerous-turn-n1211276)

~~~
jbirer
They literally discouraged people to use a potentially beneficial treatment
just because Trump endorsed it. It's insane.

~~~
bandushrew
Trump should definitely not ever, ever, EVER have endorsed a drug that was not
thoroughly tested for the purpose he was recommending it.

 _that_ was insane.

Everything that followed makes sense...of course the entire scientific and
medical world fell over itself to stop people trying to use it.....until it
was tested and proven effective and safe for the purpose.

* incidentally, I have no idea why a US President would ever endorse any drug at all, let alone one that was untested.

------
bhickey
The confidence intervals on their mortality rates overlap.

~~~
rumanator
Taken from the actual study:

[https://www.ijidonline.com/article/S1201-9712(20)30534-8/ful...](https://www.ijidonline.com/article/S1201-9712\(20\)30534-8/fulltext)

* Overall in-hospital mortality was 18.1% (95% CI:16.6%-19.7%);

by treatment:

* hydroxychloroquine + azithromycin, 157/783 (20.1% [95% CI: 17.3%-23.0%]),

* hydroxychloroquine alone, 162/1202 (13.5% [95% CI: 11.6%-15.5%]),

* azithromycin alone, 33/147 (22.4% [95% CI: 16.0%-30.1%]),

* and neither drug, 108/409 (26.4% [95% CI: 22.2%-31.0%]) .

And the conclusion:

> In this multi-hospital assessment, when controlling for COVID-19 risk
> factors, treatment with hydroxychloroquine alone and in combination with
> azithromycin was associated with reduction in COVID-19 associated mortality.
> Prospective trials are needed to examine this impact.

~~~
ec109685
I couldn’t figure out from the paper what was the criteria for giving each of
the drugs.

~~~
tryptophan
Seems it was not random which is a minus, but

>The combination of hydroxychloroquine + azithromycin was reserved for
selected patients with severe COVID-19 and with minimal cardiac risk factors.

This group still saw improvement over no treatment, which is a huge
plus(unless cardiac function is correlated with covid susceptibility).

~~~
tom_mellior
> unless cardiac function is correlated with covid susceptibility

Chronic heart disease is a factor associated with higher risk of
COVID-19-related hospital death,
[https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.05.06.20092999v...](https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.05.06.20092999v1)
gives a hazard ratio of 1.27 adjusted for all the many other factors they
looked at.

So yes, it looks to me like at least some of what this Ford study measured was
indeed that difference between people with pre-existing conditions dying at a
higher rate than people without.

